# Stop DDL Zan. Voto segreto decisivo.



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

Stop letale per il DDL Zan.
Dopo il voto segreto al Senato su emendamenti e revisione degli articoli, voluti da Lega e FDI, il testo viene rimandato in Commissione tra sei mesi dove dovrà essere ridiscusso da zero. PD e 5S ieri non hanno accettato la discussione sui due articoli contestati, di fatto mandando a schiantarsi la legge con lo scrutinio segreto.

Il DDL Zan così come si è discusso in questi mesi è morto.

La votazione ha visto 154 senatori favorevoli, 131 contro e due astenuti. Applausi dopo lo scrutino segreto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

Up.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stop per il DDL Zan.
> Dopo il voto segreto al Senato su emendamenti e revisione degli articoli, voluti da Lega e FDI, il testo viene rimandato in Commissione tra sei mesi dove dovrà essere ridiscusso. PD e 5S ieri non hanno accettato la discussione sui due articoli contestati, di fatto mandando a schiantarsi la legge con lo scrutinio segreto.
> 
> Il DDL Zan così come si è discusso in questi mesi è morto.
> ...



Una nazione che brucia tempo e soldi facendo divertire questi disgraziati sul nulla cosmico. E poi mi tocca leggere robe tipo "ma sono battaglie sui dirittihhh !!!", quando poi quell'altra miserabile della Gruber fa osservazione su chi si dichiara eterosessuale.

Bravi itagliani, bravi. Vi siete reinstupiditi talmente tanto che vi sembrano pure cose normali. Boh, contenti voi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Ottobre 2021)

Speriamo non si perda ulteriori forze ed energie per questo argomento a questo punto, si son già spese fin troppe parole soldi e tempo a riguardo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stop letale per il DDL Zan.
> Dopo il voto segreto al Senato su emendamenti e revisione degli articoli, voluti da Lega e FDI, il testo viene rimandato in Commissione tra sei mesi dove dovrà essere ridiscusso da zero. PD e 5S ieri non hanno accettato la discussione sui due articoli contestati, di fatto mandando a schiantarsi la legge con lo scrutinio segreto.
> 
> Il DDL Zan così come si è discusso in questi mesi è morto.
> ...


Per me alla fine era un tema di dibattitto, ma sotto sotto una legge che nessuno voleva davvero..così ognuno adesso incolperà gli altri e tutti portano a casa il risultato..


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2021)

Ancora apprezzo 


Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stop letale per il DDL Zan.
> Dopo il voto segreto al Senato su emendamenti e revisione degli articoli, voluti da Lega e FDI, il testo viene rimandato in Commissione tra sei mesi dove dovrà essere ridiscusso da zero. PD e 5S ieri non hanno accettato la discussione sui due articoli contestati, di fatto mandando a schiantarsi la legge con lo scrutinio segreto.
> 
> Il DDL Zan così come si è discusso in questi mesi è morto.
> ...


Ancora appresso a queste scemenze?

Povera Italia


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora apprezzo
> 
> Ancora appresso a queste scemenze?
> 
> Povera Italia


C'è gente malata di mente..ho appena sentito in radio la Cirinnà (quella delle unioni civili) che sembrava invasata nel ribadire che siamo un paese a livello delle dittature dell'est e che adesso ci sono "milioni di persone lasciate senza diritti contro l'odio"...

Capisco tutto, ma sta mistificazione della realtà è vergognosa...

A me di sto DDL fregava meno di zero, ma come sempre questi nazilgbt sono talmente insopportabili che ti fanno quasi godere quando se la prendono nel di dietro..


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stop letale per il DDL Zan.
> Dopo il voto segreto al Senato su emendamenti e revisione degli articoli, voluti da Lega e FDI, il testo viene rimandato in Commissione tra sei mesi dove dovrà essere ridiscusso da zero. PD e 5S ieri non hanno accettato la discussione sui due articoli contestati, di fatto mandando a schiantarsi la legge con lo scrutinio segreto.
> 
> Il DDL Zan così come si è discusso in questi mesi è morto.
> ...


Una caporetto totale per le sinistre.
Dopo la mazzata cdx alle amministrative, questa sconfitta proprio nelle aule di palazzo dove sono più forti rimette in pareggio i conti.
Ora occhio, perchè il PD è gente vendicativa e a Draghi non la faranno mai passare, volevano la moral suasion sua e di Mattarella.
Il governo da oggi è piu a rischio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stop letale per il DDL Zan.
> Dopo il voto segreto al Senato su emendamenti e revisione degli articoli, voluti da Lega e FDI, il testo viene rimandato in Commissione tra sei mesi dove dovrà essere ridiscusso da zero. PD e 5S ieri non hanno accettato la discussione sui due articoli contestati, di fatto mandando a schiantarsi la legge con lo scrutinio segreto.
> 
> Il DDL Zan così come si è discusso in questi mesi è morto.
> ...


Finita come doveva finire.


----------



## evangel33 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stop letale per il DDL Zan.
> Dopo il voto segreto al Senato su emendamenti e revisione degli articoli, voluti da Lega e FDI, il testo viene rimandato in Commissione tra sei mesi dove dovrà essere ridiscusso da zero. PD e 5S ieri non hanno accettato la discussione sui due articoli contestati, di fatto mandando a schiantarsi la legge con lo scrutinio segreto.
> 
> Il DDL Zan così come si è discusso in questi mesi è morto.
> ...



Il PD ha voluto mettere la sua bandierina, della legge non gliene fregava niente. Ma si può portare una votazione a scrutinio segreto quando sai che giochi sul filo dei numeri con una maggioranza instabile? 
L'importante è aver messo la bandiera, Fedez ha già twittato. Tutti contenti.


----------



## Marilson (27 Ottobre 2021)

a questo punto, lo dico da ateo bestemmiatore incallito (gli anni che ho vissuto in toscana e friuli hanno dato i loro frutti), perche' non introdurre una legge che mandi in galera chi bestemmia? Se non sbaglio la legge zan cosi com'era andava colpire anche gli epiteti di uso comune della lingua italiana e delle sue varianti regionali, usati anche dagli stessi omosessuali. Chi e' che decide poi quando una parola e' un insulto carico di odio o uno sfotto'? Inoltre, qui e' un po' come il femminicidio, esiste l'omicidio e basta. Il codice penale punisce gia' ampiamente la calunnia, la diffamazione, nonche' i reati vari di lesioni etc.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toh,ogni tanto una bella notizia


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> a questo punto, lo dico da ateo bestemmiatore incallito (gli anni che ho vissuto in toscana e friuli hanno dato i loro frutti), perche' non introdurre una legge che mandi in galera chi bestemmia? Se non sbaglio la legge zan cosi com'era andava colpire anche gli epiteti di uso comune della lingua italiana e delle sue varianti regionali, usati anche dagli stessi omosessuali. Chi e' che decide poi quando una parola e' un insulto carico di odio o uno sfotto'? Inoltre, qui e' un po' come il femminicidio, esiste l'omicidio e basta. Il codice penale punisce gia' ampiamente la calunnia, la diffamazione, nonche' i reati vari di lesioni etc.


L'articolo 724 punisce chi bestemmia anche se non è più reato penale quindi c'è solo sanzione amministrativa.
Tornando al tema io toglierei anche le aggravanti per discriminazione razziale. Mi sembra tutto un abominio.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'è gente malata di mente..ho appena sentito in radio la Cirinnà (quella delle unioni civili) che sembrava invasata nel ribadire che siamo un paese a livello delle dittature dell'est e che adesso ci sono "milioni di persone lasciate senza diritti contro l'odio"...
> 
> Capisco tutto, ma sta mistificazione della realtà è vergognosa...
> 
> A me di sto DDL fregava meno di zero, ma come sempre questi nazilgbt sono talmente insopportabili che ti fanno quasi godere quando se la prendono nel di dietro..


Godo. Godo tantissimo.
Alla cirinnà e robaccia simile suggerisco chili di maalox e luan perché da dietro fa male e brucia…


----------



## raducioiu (27 Ottobre 2021)

> ho appena sentito in radio la Cirinnà (quella delle unioni civili) che sembrava invasata nel ribadire che siamo un paese a livello delle dittature dell'est



Quando va a discapito loro (cricca del PD e loro amici, intendo) allora va bene dire che è una dittatura... se lo dicon altri invece...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Quando va a discapito loro (cricca del PD e loro amici, intendo) allora va bene dire che è una dittatura... se lo dicon altri invece...


Il concetto è che se uno la guarda da fuori certo che vede molti connotati delle dittature:
Elezioni di fatto sospese
Governo monocolore
Opposizione inesistente
Limitazioni alle libertà personali
quasi divieto di manifestazione

Tutto vero...ma.....

C'è un MA grande come una casa, purtroppo siamo nel bel mezzo di una pandemia globale,e chiunque guardi ad una situazione decontestualizzandola non sta facendo osservazioni serie...


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2021)

Si scontravano due correnti di pensiero

Libertà di espressione, di educazione, di pensiero
Contro
Censura, bigottismo al contrario, estremismo ideologico, indottrinamento

Ha vinto la libertà


----------



## DavidGoffin (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stop letale per il DDL Zan.
> Dopo il voto segreto al Senato su emendamenti e revisione degli articoli, voluti da Lega e FDI, il testo viene rimandato in Commissione tra sei mesi dove dovrà essere ridiscusso da zero. PD e 5S ieri non hanno accettato la discussione sui due articoli contestati, di fatto mandando a schiantarsi la legge con lo scrutinio segreto.
> 
> Il DDL Zan così come si è discusso in questi mesi è morto.
> ...


Prima bella notizia di giornata


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2021)

ora parte il vittimismo quando in realtà era tutto previsto a tavolino e renzi, per quanto lo disprezzi, l'aveva detto dal primo momento.
se davvero sei interessato a questi presunti casi fai le modifiche, altrimenti salta tutto.
prima hanno rinviato in estate, poi hanno taciuto in campagna elettorale ed ora dicono che salta per colpa della destra.
peraltro con 23 della maggioranza che hanno votato contro.
sono senza vergogna.

ieri sera a le iene hanno mandato luxuria al gay pride di Budapest a parlare sul palco e stava il deputato zan a fare l'attivista.
non casualmente la sera prima della votazione.


----------



## smallball (27 Ottobre 2021)

Nella sinistra è già partita la caccia ai franchi tiratori


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2021)

zan piange:

"Chi per mesi, dopo l’approvazione alla Camera, ha seguito le sirene sovraniste che volevano affossare il #ddlZan è il responsabile del voto di oggi al Senato. È stato tradito un patto politico che voleva far fare al Paese un passo di civiltà. Le responsabilità sono chiare."

"le sirene sovraniste"


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2021)

fedez se la prende con italia viva quando non è là il problema, anzi avevano dato la soluzione pragmatica rifiutata dal pasdaran Letta nipote.

"Ma il Renzi che si proclamava paladino dei diritti civili è lo stesso che oggi pare sia volato in Arabia Saudita mentre si affossava il DDL Zan? per celebrare la libertà di parola organizziamo una partitella a scarabeo con Kim Jong-un?"


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2021)

Salvini:

"Punita l’arroganza di Letta.
Ha rifiutato ogni dialogo e ogni proposta di cambiamento arrivate dalle famiglie, dalle associazioni, dal Papa e da esponenti del mondo LGBT e femminista.
Risultato?
#DDLZan bocciato, mesi e anni di discussioni inutili."


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> fedez se la prende con italia viva quando non è là il problema, anzi avevano dato la soluzione pragmatica rifiutata dal pasdaran Letta nipote.
> 
> "Ma il Renzi che si proclamava paladino dei diritti civili è lo stesso che oggi pare sia volato in Arabia Saudita mentre si affossava il DDL Zan? per celebrare la libertà di parola organizziamo una partitella a scarabeo con Kim Jong-un?"


Ma il Fedez paladino dei diritti civili è lo stesso che cantava che non gli interessava nulla se a Tiziano Ferro piaceva il wurstel?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Salvini:
> 
> "Punita l’arroganza di Letta.
> Ha rifiutato ogni dialogo e ogni proposta di cambiamento arrivate dalle famiglie, dalle associazioni, dal Papa e da esponenti del mondo LGBT e femminista.
> ...


Purtroppo è così..come ho detto, secondo me una legge che non voleva davvero nessuno ma che la SX ha usato per creare un caso con cui attaccare la DX sul solito terreno delle discriminazioni..

è come quando si parla di migranti..la SX li vuole perché è in combutta con le mafie dello sfruttamento, ma fanno finta di essere i buoni contro la dx cattiva che li vuole affondare (peccato che invece affondino in mare finché cercano di venire qui e che siano vittime di aguzzini che li trattano come bestie )


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma il Fedez paladino dei diritti civili è lo stesso che cantava che non gli interessava nulla se a Tiziano Ferro piaceva il wurstel?


sì dice che ora sia "maturato", prima non capiva questi temi..


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2021)

il trollone renzi se sta tranquillo tra gli uomini in ciabatte con il lenzuolo addosso, pagato per le sue conferenze da 15 minuti




>


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il trollone renzi se sta tranquillo tra gli uomini in ciabatte con il lenzuolo addosso, pagato per le sue conferenze da 15 minuti


Ancora mi chiedo perché mai abbia sto peso in arabia..boh..cioé qua ormai ha meno seguito dei jalisse, li lo pagano oro per dire 4 scemenze...valli a capire..sembra come quando andavano in qatar i pipponi a fine carriera e gli davano miliardi per fare 5 partite e 2 gol...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma il Fedez paladino dei diritti civili è lo stesso che cantava che non gli interessava nulla se a Tiziano Ferro piaceva il wurstel?


In Grecia c'erano Platone, Aristotele e Zenone, a Roma c'erano Cicerone, Seneca e Agostino, nell'Italia contemporanea ci sono Fedez e Chiara Ferragni: ogni epoca ha quel che si merita


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'è gente malata di mente..ho appena sentito in radio la Cirinnà (quella delle unioni civili) che sembrava invasata nel ribadire che siamo un paese a livello delle dittature dell'est e che adesso ci sono "milioni di persone lasciate senza diritti contro l'odio"...
> 
> Capisco tutto, ma sta mistificazione della realtà è vergognosa...
> 
> A me di sto DDL fregava meno di zero, ma come sempre questi nazilgbt sono talmente insopportabili che ti fanno quasi godere quando se la prendono nel di dietro..




La Cirinnà che ha avuto mezza famiglia arrestata per camorra e che nella cuccia del cane aveva decine di migliaia di euro nascosti parla e fa la morale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

Stasera imperdibile la Gruber


----------



## sunburn (27 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> a questo punto, lo dico da ateo bestemmiatore incallito (gli anni che ho vissuto in toscana e friuli hanno dato i loro frutti), perche' non introdurre una legge che mandi in galera chi bestemmia? Se non sbaglio la legge zan cosi com'era andava colpire anche gli epiteti di uso comune della lingua italiana e delle sue varianti regionali, usati anche dagli stessi omosessuali. Chi e' che decide poi quando una parola e' un insulto carico di odio o uno sfotto'? Inoltre, qui e' un po' come il femminicidio, esiste l'omicidio e basta. Il codice penale punisce gia' ampiamente la calunnia, la diffamazione, nonche' i reati vari di lesioni etc.


Il ddl Zan non c'entrava nulla con le condotte che porti ad esempio. Proponeva di modifcare un articolo già esistente del codice penale(l'art 604 bis) che attualmente punisce l'istigazione a commettere e la commisione di atti di discriminazione e di violenza per motivi razziali, etnici, religiosi ecc, aggiungendo a tali motivi quelli basati su sesso, genere ecc o sulla disabilità. 
Peraltro, escludeva esplicitamente che potesse essere punita la libera espressione di opinioni sul tema.

Io non so se fosse utile o meno. A sensazione, mi puzza di battaglia ideologica da entrambe le parti. Ma tra il discutere sul necessario o meno e l'essere addirittura contrari...
Peraltro, considerato che l'art 604 bis è in vigore da qualche anno ed è stato introdotto nell'indifferenza generale, direi che di certo di strada da fare su certi temi ne abbiamo ancora parecchia.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

La Pascale parla di destra omofoba e violenta che detta la linea a Forza Italia. Ce l'aveva con Galliani? 

La Pascale, un'altra donna ""virtuosa"" che fa la morale...


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il ddl Zan non c'entrava nulla con le condotte che porti ad esempio. Proponeva di modifcare un articolo già esistente del codice penale(l'art 604 bis) che attualmente punisce l'istigazione a commettere e la commisione di atti di discriminazione e di violenza per motivi razziali, etnici, religiosi ecc, aggiungendo a tali motivi quelli basati su sesso, genere ecc o sulla disabilità.
> Peraltro, escludeva esplicitamente che potesse essere punita la libera espressione di opinioni sul tema.
> 
> Io non so se fosse utile o meno. A sensazione, mi puzza di battaglia ideologica da entrambe le parti. Ma tra il discutere sul necessario o meno e l'essere addirittura contrari...
> Peraltro, considerato che l'art 604 bis è in vigore da qualche anno ed è stato introdotto nell'indifferenza generale, direi che di certo di strada da fare su certi temi ne abbiamo ancora parecchia.


Inoltre introduceva un assurdo giuridico: la sensazione individuale che prevale sulla biologia.
Sarebbe bastato che una persona arbitrariamente si definisse del sesso opposto al proprio e sarebbe bastato quello per dare il via a sentirsi discriminato in caso un terzo dicesse qualcosa in contrario. Il tutto senza che nessuno possa sapere cosa frulla nella testa di una persona.
Letteralmente, è sufficiente che uno un giorno decidesse di definirsi del sesso non proprio e per la legge Zan da quel momento lo sarebbe stato, senza modo per nessuno di verificarlo perché anche lo stesso dubbio altrui sarebbe stato discriminatorio.
È lo STESSO IDENTICO funzionamento della legge contro la blasfemia del Pakistan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La Pascale parla di destra omofoba e violenta che detta la linea a Forza Italia.
> 
> La Pascale, un'altra donna ""virtuosa"" che fa la morale...



Questa ha tentato di deviare addirittura Silvione, facendolo passare dai Bunga Bunga ai Bongo Bongo


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2021)

Sarà contento Morisi per questa sua battaglia contro… a no aspetta.


----------



## sunburn (27 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Inoltre introduceva un assurdo giuridico: la sensazione individuare che prevale sulla biologia.
> Sarebbe bastato che una persona arbitrariamente si definisse del sesso opposto al proprio e sarebbe bastato quello per dare il via a sentirsi discriminato in caso un terzo dicesse qualcosa in contrario.


Ma assolutamente no. Discriminazione e violenza hanno significati specifici e precisi che non dipendono dalle sensazioni individuali. Se no avremmo le carceri piene in applicazione di quello stesso art 604 bis al quale il ddl Zan proponeva di aggiungere i motivi basati sul sesso, genere ecc.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarà contento Morisi per questa sua battaglia contro… a no aspetta.



Post tacciabile di omofobia secondo il DL Zan


----------



## mil77 (27 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il ddl Zan non c'entrava nulla con le condotte che porti ad esempio. Proponeva di modifcare un articolo già esistente del codice penale(l'art 604 bis) che attualmente punisce l'istigazione a commettere e la commisione di atti di discriminazione e di violenza per motivi razziali, etnici, religiosi ecc, aggiungendo a tali motivi quelli basati su sesso, genere ecc o sulla disabilità.
> Peraltro, escludeva esplicitamente che potesse essere punita la libera espressione di opinioni sul tema.
> 
> Io non so se fosse utile o meno. A sensazione, mi puzza di battaglia ideologica da entrambe le parti. Ma tra il discutere sul necessario o meno e l'essere addirittura contrari...
> Peraltro, considerato che l'art 604 bis è in vigore da qualche anno ed è stato introdotto nell'indifferenza generale, direi che di certo di strada da fare su certi temi ne abbiamo ancora parecchia.


Ometti la parte in cui si prevedeva l'insegnamento della differenza di genere alle elementari...è quello che ha fatto saltare GIUSTAMENTE il tutto.


----------



## smallball (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stasera imperdibile la Gruber


Sarò ovviamente in prima linea


----------



## pazzomania (27 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una caporetto totale per le sinistre.
> Dopo la mazzata cdx alle amministrative, questa sconfitta proprio nelle aule di palazzo dove sono più forti rimette in pareggio i conti.
> Ora occhio, perchè il PD è gente vendicativa e a Draghi non la faranno mai passare, volevano la moral suasion sua e di Mattarella.
> Il governo da oggi è piu a rischio.


Quanta importanza ad una roba che interessa allo 0,01 % degli italiani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quanto importanza ad una roba che interessa allo 0,01 % degli italiani.



Ma al 99,99% di Twitter e al 100% dei seguaci di Fedez!


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma al 99,99% di Twitter e al 100% dei seguaci di Fedez!



Infatti a leggere certi post su Twitter vedo gente disperata e pare che domani arrivino le SS a riaprire i campi di concentramento per chi non è etero. 

Qualcuno dovrebbe uscire più spesso dalla sua cameretta...


----------



## sunburn (27 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ometti la parte in cui si prevedeva l'insegnamento della differenza di genere alle elementari...è quello che ha fatto saltare GIUSTAMENTE il tutto.


Non era previsto nessun insegnamento della differenza di genere. Era prevista *una giornata* in cui svolgere attività “al fine di promuovere la cultura del rispetto e dell’inclusione nonché di contrastare i pregiudizi, le discriminazioni e le violenze motivati dall’orientamento sessuale e dall’identità di genere, in attuazione dei princìpi di eguaglianza e di pari dignità sociale sanciti dalla Costituzione”, nel rispetto del piano educativo delle singole scuole.
Era in sostanza una cosa sul modello della giornata della memoria.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2021)

Gruber tiratissima con la plastica che le esce dalla faccia.
Intervento di Paola Turci, la compagna della Pascale.

La Gruber chiede un parere ai virologi


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La Cirinnà che ha avuto mezza famiglia arrestata per camorra e che nella cuccia del cane aveva decine di migliaia di euro nascosti parla e fa la morale.


Sono tutti così. Chiagni e fotti.


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2021)

zingaretti si prende la sua rivincita su Letta nipote, che accusava la direzione precedente di essere meno sensibile su certi temi, e ha detto poco fa che farà una legge solo per la regione Lazio con i voti dei 5 stelle.

che miseria...


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2021)

Nel mentre, in un mondo parallelo, le bollette e la benzina sono arrivate alle stelle, le tasse ti mangiano vivo, i vari vairus fluttuano nell'aria e lo Stato vuole in(o)cularti vaccini a ripetizione. Ma il problema è Zan. L'ennesimo parassita, strapagato dal popolino.


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2021)

Aggiungo: da domani aspettatevi le mitologiche "aggressioni a sfondo omotransLGBTUSHNXBSWJW-fobico" a ripetizione sbattute in prima pagina sui quotidiani del padronato.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: da domani aspettatevi le mitologiche "aggressioni a sfondo omotransLGBTUSHNXBSWJW-fobico" a ripetizione sbattute in prima pagina sui quotidiani del padronato.



Ah, a proposito, ma guarda che strano ... fino a poco tempo fa i muri di tutta itaglia erano infestati da scritte contro gli ebrei, continue offese antisemitiche, report di minacce ... adesso, improvvisamente svanito tutto ... chissà perché, forse certi demoni adesso non sono più pericolosi e sono diventati pappa e ciccia con il governo, eh.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gruber tiratissima con la plastica che le esce dalla faccia.
> Intervento di Paola Turci, la compagna della Pascale.
> 
> La Gruber chiede un parere ai virologi


E purtroppo non sono battute...è tutto vero. Questo è il giornalismo nostrano


----------



## smallball (28 Ottobre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> E purtroppo non sono battute...è tutto vero. Questo è il giornalismo nostrano


Decisamente da cambiare completamente


----------



## Andris (29 Ottobre 2021)

Zan sclera su twitter:

"Ma con quale dignità Salvini, dopo aver fermato la speranza di un Paese più civile e esultato come un ultras in curva, ora chiede a Letta di trattare? Tutti hanno capito che la Lega non vuole contrastare i crimini d'odio.

Vuole un'altra legge per ucciderla con un'altra tagliola?"


----------

